# Wiring Diagram for Drag Strip Needed



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Hi all, I'm looking for a wiring diagram for a dragstrip. However, I would like to be able to control both lanes with the option of using a toggle switch (when racing alone) or hand held controllers ( when racing in competiton). Those of you in the Hamilton Square ,NJ area may remember that Dave at DCM had this type of set up on his drag strip. One other thing I also have a timing system and full size tree. Any help would be greatly aprreciated. Also what gauge wire should be used?


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Darrel,
So there will be two drag strips in NJ? You An Skylark?
COOL SJJ


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*346 views*

346 & no help?
Or did you get PM ?
SJJ


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Are you wanting to run both lanes off one controller?

If that's what you're wanting to do a DPDT switch should do it.
Just think of the switch as 2 seperate circuits,one way opens both circuits up,and the other way on the switch closes both circuits.

They're might be a wiring diagram for such a scenaro,but it'll take some digging.


You might have to draw your own wiring diagram,use a pencil,so you can erase your mistakes,but that might be your best bet,draw your own schematic:thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

one wire comes from neg on power supply and is the common that all right side negative rail is connected/jumpered to. might be a good idea to add fuse or circuit breaker at power supply on this feed.

a wire to each controller station comes from the pos on the power supply and then all left side pos power taps per lane come directly from the controller station.

I ain't all that about drawing diagrams for online use, but this simple explanation should be able to translate quickly to a hand drawn diagram.

the neg COMMON can be one lead that has power taps off it to the NEG rail where ever you decide to put power taps. probably a good idea to use a little larger diameter wire for this than the pos controller leads.
each lane gets its own wire from the controller station to power taps for each individual lane.
this is a SIMPLE three wire system.

you CAN use two wire extension cord type wire to segregate each lane to having its individual neg COMMON to the power taps along with the controller station wire to the power taps.

draw THAT


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

john peckham uses a jumper cable to control both lanes on his drag strip


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

Very easy. Just follow this diagram. It's the same as Al said. Add as many jumpers as you like. The red wire (brakes) is optional on a drag strip.
The easiest way to run both lanes together is to make a jumper wire with alligator clips on both ends and connect it from the black post on the driver station with the controller to the black post on the second lane , applying power to both lanes at the same time via one controller. This only works when both lanes share the same power supply.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

If you do the jumper thing,make sure you don't have a controller hooked up to the other lane.
The jumper idea won't work properly if there's another controller in the circuit,and if it's an electronic controller you'll fry it.:thumbsup:


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Thanks all


----------

